# Canadian Security Intelligence Service



## canuck#1 (20 Dec 2004)

What is Canadian Security Intelligence Service


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Dec 2004)

Start here:
http://www.csis-scrs.gc.ca/eng/menu/welcome_e.html

Straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## humint (20 Dec 2004)

How is this related to recruiting?


----------



## canuck#1 (20 Dec 2004)

Sorry i m new and couldn't find a place 2 put it but i thought i could be answered here


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Dec 2004)

It was. Case closed.


----------

